# TiVo Edge power consumption information across modes. Enjoy!



## FJFbHj356y (Apr 28, 2008)

Good Day from TiVo! This is a response to your inquiry that is noted on reference number *09067785*. Here are the results we have from the tests when using an 'Electricity Usage Monitor'.

Electricity Usage Monitor:

•15.7 Watts peak during Boot/Startup
•12.9 - 14.5 normal operation
•11.6 - ~12.5 standby but recordings in progress
•11.5 - ~12 standby with no recordings


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok, WHAT TiVo???????? HD, Premiere, Roamio, Bolt, Edge, etc.? Why the variation in "normal operation". Size hard drive? I assume Edge since this is an Edge Forum. Just checking. 

Your user ID is more protected than my password. 

At least annual: How often does TiVo NEED to update?


----------



## FJFbHj356y (Apr 28, 2008)

You betcha. I am random user names, passwords, and email addresses.

This was the subject line I used for the thread: 
*TiVo Edge power consumption information across modes. Enjoy!*
**

I wish TiVo would put this on their web site for all products and most previous ones like the Roamio Pro that I currently have such that I could compare the results.


----------



## JxxAxxY (Oct 19, 2018)

I was also going to say it is also in the Edge part of the forum ;-)


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

I would just use a Kill A Watt and find all this myself.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Is there a reason I should care? If I own a TiVo, it will do what it does. It's like saying "my air conditioner uses xx watts!!! I'd rather sweat!"


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

This is incredibly low power consumption and is similar to the BOLT. DVRs used to use 3x or 4x this and have been using less and less power. I find it impressive.

Best,
craigr


----------

